# Kodi



## Broshi (Jun 9, 2012)

Who uses it and what are your favorite plugins/features?

I'm taking on Kodi instead of CFuse/RR as it is free and easy to use. I just wish I could find a plugin that can use my cameras and bluetooth so I can use my phone as well (things that CFuse and RR are most certainly capable of).


----------



## peter12321a (Jun 12, 2015)

Get Icefilms it has almost everything on it


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Navi x has more 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## mfenske (Feb 7, 2006)

I like Kodi. I use it on my Raspberry Pi at home. I wish there was a skin that was more optimized for a 7-8" touchscreen.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Yes there is. Go in to setting and its the screentouch

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## bilbo6209 (Oct 12, 2015)

check out the skin here Engineering(DIY)

thay have Kodi with plugins etc that will work with GPS and FM receivers on a R-Pi  but the skin should also work on pretty much any Kodi install (they are on 14.1)


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

bilbo6209 said:


> check out the skin here Engineering(DIY)
> 
> thay have Kodi with plugins etc that will work with GPS and FM receivers on a R-Pi  but the skin should also work on pretty much any Kodi install (they are on 14.1)


This is awesome! I'm doing testing right now.  

Thank you so much for the info...

Mario


----------



## Silvercoat (Dec 5, 2013)

You guys using the RaspberryPi are you able do to bluetooth calling?


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

Subbed for Kodi on Rasberry Pi. Anyone here using Raspbian?


----------



## ryanougrad (Jan 31, 2016)

Just read this tutorial and found it helpful:The Only Raspberry Pi 2 Kodi (XBMC) Tutorial You Will Ever Need

I have TV's in my headrests, so I may try to run 2 Raspberries. I can have one in the back with a USB port for movies etc and the option of streaming to it from a laptop or tablet etc. May even spring for the live TV.


----------



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

I bought a raspberry pi 3. It would be fun to experiment with a car pc setup.

I use OpenELEC atm. The startup time is very fast, is raspbian fast as well? Anyone knows?


----------

